
Dropbox officially launches its own password manager and a secure vault - slantyyz
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/16/21290101/dropbox-passwords-manager-vault-computer-backup-hellosign-app-center
======
flipcoder
[https://techcrunch.com/2011/06/20/dropbox-security-bug-
made-...](https://techcrunch.com/2011/06/20/dropbox-security-bug-made-
passwords-optional-for-four-hours/)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
switch/wp/2016/09/07...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
switch/wp/2016/09/07/hacked-dropbox-data-of-68-million-users-is-now-or-sale-
on-the-dark-web/)

lol

